# Sleep Paralysis



## kerrang_girl (Jun 26, 2002)

My boyfriend has IBS-d and lately he's been getting sleep paralysis quite badly, do these two condtions relate???


----------



## Xeno_proteuS (May 30, 2002)

Well I'm not sure if they relate or not, but every since I've been diagnosed, I think I've experienced that about three times; and that's never happened to me before.Maybe it's related to being anxious and trying to fall asleep?Freaky stuff it is. :[


----------

